# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Coloboom- Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Coloboom is een heel zeldzame aandoening waarbij een deel van het oog ontbreekt. Dit komt doordat dit deel in groei is achtergebleven tijdens het ontstaan van het oog, als de baby nog in de baarmoeder zit. Meestal ontbreekt er iets aan de onderkant van het oog. Het kan gaan om het ooglid, de iris, de lens, het netvlies of de oogzenuw.

*Oorzaken*
Meestal is de oorzaak onbekend, hoewel de aandoening soms vaker in bepaalde families voorkomt. Het is niet bewezen dat geneesmiddelen, chemische stoffen of straling coloboom veroorzaken.
Coloboom kan ook volgen op een verwonding of oogchirurgie. In deze gevallen is het dus niet aangeboren (congenitaal).

*Verschijnselen*
Het effect is afhankelijk van de plaats en de omvang van de coloboom. Ontbreekt bijvoorbeeld slechts een klein deel van de iris, dan heeft dit geen gevolgen voor het gezichtsvermogen. Als echter een groot deel van het netvlies of de oogzenuw ontbreekt, dan kan het gezichtsvermogen zodanig zijn aangetast dat iemand alleen grote voorwerpen en felle lichten kan waarnemen.

*Gerelateerde aandoeningen*
Bij kinderen met coloboom kunnen ook andere oogproblemen ontstaan zoals brekingsafwijkingen, scheelheid, of nystagmus (onwillekeurige oogbewegingen). Bij enkele kinderen kan zich glaucoom (verhoogde oogdruk) of cataract (lenstroebeling) voordoen. Coloboom kan ook een onderdeel van het CHARGE-sydroom zijn. Dit is een aangeboren afwijking waarbij verschillende orgaansystemen betrokken zijn: Coloboom van het oog, Hartafwijking, Aanlegstoornis van de neusopeningen, Retardatie (vertraging) van groei en ontwikkeling, Genitale (geslachtsorganen) en urinewegafwijkingen, Ear (oor) afwijkingen.

*Diagnose*
Soms ontdekken ouders zelf dat hun kind een spleet in de iris of een onregelmatig gevormde pupil heeft. In andere gevallen wordt de aandoening pas duidelijk als de visuele handicap wordt geconstateerd. Hiervoor kunnen verschillende onderzoeken nodig zijn, zoals een onderzoek naar de scherpte van het gezichtsvermogen, fundoscopie en een onderzoek met een spleetlamp.

*Behandeling*
Omdat er bij aangeboren coloboom weefsel ontbreekt, is operatief herstel niet mogelijk. De behandeling is erop gericht de beperkingen zoveel mogelijk te ondervangen, bijvoorbeeld met een bril, en het sociale functioneren van het kind optimaal te maken. De schade aan het oog, ontstaan door een operatie of een ongeluk kan soms gedeeltelijk hersteld worden.

*Prognose*
Ondanks het vaak slechte gezichtsvermogen kunnen de meeste kinderen met coloboom zich gemakkelijk bewegen. Het is belangrijk ervoor te zorgen dat hun gezichtsvermogen wordt gecorrigeerd en dat ze volop worden gestimuleerd door visuele hulpmiddelen en ondersteuning van het gezin.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

